# Can I pay my CGT liability for 2014 online?



## Brendan Burgess (29 Oct 2014)

I am not sure if I have done this correctly.

I submitted my Form 11 for 2013 online. I had no disposals for CGT purposes in 2013 so I filled in nothing on the CGT boxes. 

I have made disposals this year and so I must pay CGT by 15 December 2014. 

Can I not do this through ROS?  Must I send a form through the post? 

This is what the Revenue website says 



> *How do I pay my tax?*
> Having calculated the tax due you should send a cheque for that  amount to the Collector General's office in Limerick. The payment should  be accompanied by a CGT payslip which is a short form providing  relevant details in respect of the payment.
> 
> 
> ...


On ROS, I created a Pay and File Payslip
(I had to put 2013 in the "period" box, to get CGT 1/1/2014 to 30/9/2014 ) 
I had to fill in 0 for the income tax amounts
I filled in the CGT amount
I selected the Single Debit Authority  option

I now send this off in the post to Limerick? 

If I send it now, do they wait until the 15 December to take the money from my bank account? 

Or should I wait until the 10 December to post it? 

What are the penalties and interest charges for late payment?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Dec 2014)

I rang ROS and they told me how to do it online 

*First enable an RDI (Ros Debit Instruction)  for CGT *
1) My services/Payments and Returns/ Manage Bank Accounts
2) Ros Debit Instruction/Manage RDIs
3) Amend a ROS Debit Instruction 
4) Amend a Tax to Existing RDI 
5) Tick CGT 
6) You will be asked to enter your password again 

*Second - pay it *
7) My Services 
8) Submit a payment/Select a Payment Type/ Tax Payment/Declaration
9) Select a tax type/CGT
10) Make Payment 
11) Select a period
12) Click on Pay >
13) ROS Debit Instruction 
14) Payment Amount 
15) Payment Date 

The Single Debit Authority I had printed off the Revenue Website has a box "CGT 1/1/2014 to 30/9/2014" whereas the Ros RDI payment has "Disposals  1/1/2014 to 30 /11/2014"


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Dec 2014)

*What are the penalties and interest charges for late payment?*

I asked the Collector General what would happen if I did not pay it until January and she told me to ring my local tax office. 

The local tax office told me to ring the Collector General, but then asked a colleague. 

If I pay "preliminary CGT" late, it will be at the discretion of the Collector General whether to charge me interest or not.  If it's only a few weeks late, they probably won't. 

*But there is a surcharge for making a late return, even if you have paid the tax on time

*From Form CG1 – Helpsheet – 2013 Tax Return



> Surcharge, Interest and Penalties
> This tax return should be submitted on or before the 31 October 2014. There is provision for a surcharge where the return is submitted after that date.
> 
> The surcharge is either:
> ...



The system  automatically imposes a surcharge for late returns - they have no discretion on this.

*If you have a CGT liability, make sure your Local Property Tax is up to date!

*10% surcharge on CGT bill due to LPT not being paid on time!


----------



## Eithneangela (10 Dec 2014)

I tried unsuccessfully to pay my CGT online yesterday - the system would not accept the date '2014' or '2015' so I could not complete the transaction. I then spent more than 30 minutes trying to talk to a human in Revenue - tried the local ROS Liaison officers, tried the ROS helpline, got sent around a recorded message circle - eventually gave up and went back eons to snail mail! I resurrected a cheque book, printed off the form, filled both in and posted it!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Dec 2014)

Hi Eithne

I paid mine today online. No problems. 

Where were you trying to enter the year?  Did you follow these instructions: 

7) My Services 
8) Submit a payment/Select a Payment Type/ Tax Payment/Declaration
9) Select a tax type/CGT
10) Make Payment 
11) Select a period/ Pay 

Step 11) is a box you tick. You don't have to enter a date.


----------



## Eithneangela (15 Dec 2014)

Ah! I tried to enter the date, didn't realise it was just a tick box. Never mind, snail mail worked, the tax cheque was cashed yesterday


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Dec 2014)

OK, I have updated my instructions accordingly.


----------



## dub_nerd (16 Dec 2014)

I paid CGT online through ROS yesterday, with no problem.


----------

